# Help w/ Wolff Springs



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
I am going to buy a few replacement magazine springs for my P9S from Wolff. They have the standard and the XP with 10% extra power. Is there any reason to opt for the stronger springs, or just stick with the standard ones.
Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Everybody I know always gets the 10% extra and I haven't heard any complaints. Good luck.


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Baldy to the rescue again, Thanks! *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I installed +10% springs in all of my USpc mags.

Be aware that SOMETIMES it is hard to get that last round into the mag until you break in the springs.

But, the +10% ones should last your lifetime and U probably won't have to mess with them again...


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Thanks Shipwreck,
I intend to order the XP's for my supply on Monday. Appreciate your input too!*


----------

